# [Aide] Ipod Shuffle 1Go, Répertoire.



## bgalex (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjours,

Ayant acheté ce matin à la fnac, un ipod shuffle 1Go, je l'ait connecté a mon ordinateur, ...

Cependant je ne peux pas installer Itune, mais mon ordinateur reconnait quand-même le dossier : IPOD.

Je glisse des musique dedans, ... dans des dossiers, mais rien a faire quand je mes play il y' a rien,

Pouvez vous me fournir un screen (capture d'écran) de votre ipod, enfin du répertoire de votre ipod une fois qu'il est ouvert depuis votre poste de travail ?

Amicalement,
Bgalex

PS: Répondez c'est urgent ^^.
PS²:Je suis avec XP


----------



## globox3 (11 Mars 2008)

sans iTunes point de salut


----------



## bgalex (11 Mars 2008)

enfaite je veux savoir vous comment sapelle les dossier dans votre ipod (shuffle de preferance)


----------



## globox3 (11 Mars 2008)

ce sont des noms aléatoires de 4 lettres il me semble et ce qui permets au shuffle de retrouver ces petits c'est des listes d'index donc il est impossible de mettre des fichier musique à la main ... bienvenu chez Apple Lock-In (tm)


----------



## bgalex (11 Mars 2008)

oki snif, snif,

je vais ressayer de mettre itune, mes on ma dit que il y' a qu'une version qui marche avec les ipod et je s'est pas c'est laquel, quelqu'un a un lien de téléchargement de cette version ?

SVP


----------



## KaMouChe (12 Mars 2008)

Toutes les version d'iTunes fonctionnent avec et pour les iPods,


Tant qu'à faire, télécharge la dernière version, direction Apple.fr


----------



## bgalex (12 Mars 2008)

Yep,

Merci de votre aide, mais plus besoin de ce put... d' Itune pourri !

Voicci Ishuffle pratique et leger ! 

Comment ?

Ici !!!! http://agoraphobeus.free.fr/AGORA/index.php?2006/12/20/4-ipod-shuffle-sans-itunes


----------



## globox3 (12 Mars 2008)

bgalex a dit:


> Yep,
> 
> Merci de votre aide, mais plus besoin de ce put... d' Itune pourri !
> 
> ...



bgalex, je pense qu'il faut avoir un peu de discernement dans tes choix:

tu nous dit _on ma dit que il y' a qu'une version qui marche avec les ipod  _:mouais: ce que tout le monde démentira ici... :rateau:

ensuite tu installes un soft qui date deplus d'un an et  dont la description commence par une affirmation erronée:

_ Normalement, pour transférer votre musique sur votre iPod vous devez utiliser le logiciel (apple) iTunes. Mais !* iTunes ne synchronise votre iPod qu'avec un seul et unique ordinateur*. Si vous tenter de transférer la musique de votre iPod vers un autre PC équipé d&#8217;iTunes, ce-dernier détecte que vous utilisez un PC différent et vous propose d&#8217;associer votre iPod avec ce PC. Si vous acceptez, iTunes efface alors tous les morceaux présents sur votre iPod avant de permettre la synchronisation avec le nouveau PC._

Beaucoup d'entre nous ont des iPod de toutes sorte et n'ont pas ce problème. C'est seulement la synchonisation automatique qui ne peut se faire qu'avec un seul PC. Si tu fais la synchronisation à la main (il y a une option à cocher ou décocher) plus de problèmes.

Tout ça pour dire: renseigne toi correctement avant de te faire une opinion 

Enfin si ta solution te satisfait  c'est le principal


----------



## bgalex (12 Mars 2008)

Ouais c'est bon forum ou y'en a qui font la loi c'est bon ferme ta geul toi !

Et même j'ai droit de poster ca nan ?

Pff ...

PS: Jkite ce forum bouré de dob


----------



## KaMouChe (12 Mars 2008)

Faut se mettre un poil plus à l'ombre pendant que tu tapotes ton clavier,

J'ai l'impression que le soleil attaque ton cerveau.

Sinon, A+


----------



## globox3 (13 Mars 2008)

bgalex a dit:


> ce forum bouré de dob


je répète 


globox3 a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire: renseigne toi correctement avant de te faire une opinion
> 
> Enfin si ta solution te satisfait  c'est le principal



au fait ou est la boite à plonk?:rateau: là  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=99366


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Il y a des "Ban" qui se perdent ici. :'(


----------



## gilmurat (22 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des "Ban" qui se perdent ici. :'(


Bonjour,

Ben fait chaud sur ce forum !!!
Au risque de vous faire transpirer un peu, au sujet d'iPod Suffle, j'ai un petit blème, et même deux:
D'abord, jusqu'il y a 3 semaines j'avais un PWB avec Tiger et mon i'Pod était réglo.
Mais comme j'ai tenté une expérience de vol plané avec triple axel l'a pas supporté mon PWB (surtout sans parachute).
J'ai investi dans un MBP avec Leopard d'origine.
Dès le première installation du Suffle il y a eu directo une mise à niveau logicielle (ok) ;
Mais il m'est impossible d'avoir à présent ma play lis telle que je la programme dans iTunes/iPod...
De pus certains morceaux sont bourrés de craks et de hiss qui agissent comme de mauvais samples...
une âme charitable connaît-elle le moindre indice pour avoir au moins un son digne d'un Suffle ? Sachant que j'ai re-encodé tous mes morceaux afin d'être sûr qu le blème ne viendrait pas des fichiers eux-mêmes, mais rien à faire...

Merci


----------

